# SE-I & SE-II Exam Preparation



## Genuine_Opinion (Oct 30, 2007)

I have PE in Civil last year and am planning to take SE-I &amp; SE-II exams in April-'08 in IL. I have CERM, SERM and Seismic and Wind Analysis - Alan Williams. I also have most of the codes EXCEPT AISC Steel Seismic Manual (R13) and Pre-Stressed Concrete Design Manual. I prefer to attend Building Design section in SE-II.

I appreciate if someone who has either passed or gone through both of these exams can guide me about the following topics:


More of reference books / study guides still necessary?
More about reference manuals for Steel, Concrete, Wood and/or Masonry Seismic Design?
What depth of coverage necessary for SE-I and SE-II?
Any on-line study program recommended for these exams?
Any problem practice book(s) one should try!
Any recommendations!
I thanks for all responses to this post in advance.

-Genuine_Opinion


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 30, 2007)

I've passed both exams, and I could help you out. I'm sure many others could help around here too though.

See this thread: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=2722

I give all of the books that I took into the exam. Get ready for the design standards to change though. The writing on the wall is 2006 IBC with all the ref's will be used starting next April.


----------



## Genuine_Opinion (Oct 30, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> I've passed both exams, and I could help you out. I'm sure many others could help around here too though.
> See this thread: http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=2722
> 
> I give all of the books that I took into the exam. Get ready for the design standards to change though. The writing on the wall is 2006 IBC with all the ref's will be used starting next April.


Kevo_55:

Thank you very much for your response.

I've gone through all of the books you suggested and found almost all of them refer to 2003 edition of codes while I have to match with NCEES recent requirements. I did not find any recent publication (books) on www.iccsafe.org for the latest code for Concrete, Seismic or Masonry design requirements.

I wish to implement intensive study plan for both SE Exams of April-'08. What could be my best bat now?

Regards,

Genuine_Opinion


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 31, 2007)

Genuine_Opinion said:


> Kevo_55:
> Thank you very much for your response.
> 
> I've gone through all of the books you suggested and found almost all of them refer to 2003 edition of codes while I have to match with NCEES recent requirements. I did not find any recent publication (books) on www.iccsafe.org for the latest code for Concrete, Seismic or Masonry design requirements.
> ...


Of course, I passed both the SEI and SEII when 2003 IBC was the norm.

But have no fear, the ICC website has new versions of the concrete, seismic, and masonry requirements. You might just need to find the newer versions of the books that I posted.

I'd honestly go and get this though: http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?pro...YLuFchhnj9625|7

It's slated to be out in a week or two. This doesn't go over wind loads, but it's much better than the "Seismic and Wind Forces" book overall.

A while back, somoene posted a link for review courses specifically for the SEI and SEII. I never took them and basically became a hermit when I studied for these exams. Review courses are nice, but not 100% required.


----------



## Genuine_Opinion (Oct 31, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> Of course, I passed both the SEI and SEII when 2003 IBC was the norm.
> But have no fear, the ICC website has new versions of the concrete, seismic, and masonry requirements. You might just need to find the newer versions of the books that I posted.
> 
> I'd honestly go and get this though: http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?pro...YLuFchhnj9625|7
> ...


Kevo_55:

Thanks for your quick response.

Looking to the content of these three volumes titled "2006 Structural Seismic Design Manual Combo", what do you feel it as a substitute for your previously suggested Alan Williams' Three Books like:

1. Structural Engineering: License Review with Problems and Solutions, 5th Edition

2. Civil &amp; Structural Engineering: Seismic Design of Buildings &amp; Bridges, 5th Edition

3. Seismic Wind Forces Structural Design Examples, 3rd Edition

Is the above-mentioned Manual Combo offered by SEAOC sufficiently covering the whole spectrum of course content to replace the above three books? If so then I'll go ahead and buy it. (BTW, the combo is still not available yet). However, If the combo is not sufficient, then I would better wait for the revised publication of the above books. Please verify the content of combo and advise.

Also what’s the significance of “AISC Seismic Design Manual”? (ISBN: 1-56424-056-8)

I've already bought this http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?pro...rDfijtbik8962|8

This is replacing my previous edition of the same book

I look forward to hearing from you soon.

Regards,

Genuine_Opinion


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 1, 2007)

Genuine_Opinion said:


> Kevo_55:
> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> Looking to the content of these three volumes titled "2006 Structural Seismic Design Manual Combo", what do you feel it as a substitute for your previously suggested Alan Williams' Three Books like:
> ...


Genuine,

The 3 book combo is a much better substitute than the "seismic and Wind Forces 3rd Edition" that you had already bought. The only reason why I say this is becuase this 3 book combo is the "gold standard" for seismic design and detailing. In fact, the ICC has been publishing these 3 books for quite some time but (for whatever reason) didn't publish them for the 2003 IBC.

The book that you have from Williams goes through this already. With that said, I used the 2nd edition during the exam and it turned out just fine for me. I wouldn't worry about buying these extra books if you already have Williams.

The main sticking point on specific code based learning is actually books #1 and #2 which you had called out. I wouldn't expect for them to be updated before the April exam so this could mean trouble. It still wouldn't hurt to somehow get your hands on them. Most of the topics don't change. Still, be aware that this is a problem when exam standards change.

The AISC Seismic design Manual is a really nice book but expensive for what it is. It has AISC standards 341-05 (The seismic provisions) and 358-05 as the main "specification" and several AISC tables showing which member is seismicly compact among other nice things. This manual also has examples similar to the Steel section of the William's books, but they are much better. You can download 341-05 and 358-05 at the following adress: http://www.aisc.org/Content/NavigationMenu...s_and_Codes.htm

Honestly, the only reason why I bought the Seismic Design Manual is because I got a good deal on it. Someone at my company is a member of AISC so I was able to use his discount and I bought the AISC 13th edition and Seismic Design Manual "bundle" for $300. Sometime in the future I will take the CA (or WA) Structural III exam so I guess that this wasn't a total impulse purchase.

Well, I hope that this helps!


----------



## Genuine_Opinion (Nov 2, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> Genuine,
> The 3 book combo is a much better substitute than the "seismic and Wind Forces 3rd Edition" that you had already bought. The only reason why I say this is becuase this 3 book combo is the "gold standard" for seismic design and detailing. In fact, the ICC has been publishing these 3 books for quite some time but (for whatever reason) didn't publish them for the 2003 IBC.
> 
> The book that you have from Williams goes through this already. With that said, I used the 2nd edition during the exam and it turned out just fine for me. I wouldn't worry about buying these extra books if you already have Williams.
> ...


Kevo:

First of all, thanks a lot for your response. Your info indeed helped a lot for making some decisions.

As you rightly stated, it's unclear how long will it take to see the latest books referring to 05/06 ver codes.

I forgot to mention, I am a member of AISC as our employer promoted it. So I could buy the Seismic Design Manual at 50%. Is it worth buying for SE I &amp; II Exams?

Regards,

Genuine_Opinion


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 3, 2007)

Genuine_Opinion,

No problem at all. I'm just here to share the wealth.

I'm on the fence if you really would need the seismic design manual for the exam. For the Structural I, I didn't even bring a copy of the seismic design provisions. For the Structural II, I used it quite a bit.

If you have the cash and plan on doing a lot of steel structures, then I'd get it. Did you already buy your 13th edition? If not, the bundle would save you a bit more cash.


----------



## Genuine_Opinion (Nov 3, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> Genuine_Opinion,
> No problem at all. I'm just here to share the wealth.
> 
> I'm on the fence if you really would need the seismic design manual for the exam. For the Structural I, I didn't even bring a copy of the seismic design provisions. For the Structural II, I used it quite a bit.
> ...


Kevo:

I did buy the 13th Edition as we need it for our regular Steel Design Work. I didn't think for the Seismic Manual that time as I wasn't aware of its usefulness for SE Exams.

If it's useful in SE-II at least, please let me know and I would have perhaps no choice then.

Thanks for your continued support.

Regards,

Genuine_Opinion


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 4, 2007)

Genuine_Opinion,

Well, the new structural "standards" call out the new Seismic Design Manual. In the past, only the seismic provisions were called out to be used. I am somewhat confused myself on what to use.

If I were you, I would be a little overkill on my studies and just buy it. Atleast you can get the AISC member discount, right?

Good luck studying!


----------



## Genuine_Opinion (Nov 7, 2007)

I bought SDM - off course at discounted rate.

Thanks a lot Kevo for your continued help and support. Should I keep in touch with you through e-mail feature of this portal? Pl let me know.

Regards,

Genuine_Opinion


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 8, 2007)

No problem G.O.

You can PM me or make a topic. I'm always around to help, but there are others who can help as well.

Good luck!


----------



## wmmw (Nov 8, 2007)

Kevo,

I am also preparing for SEII for April 08 and wondering about the analysis of indeterminate structures. Are there any problem like that in the exam? Does the exam specify a specific method to use?

Thanks

wmmw


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 8, 2007)

wmmw said:


> Kevo,
> I am also preparing for SEII for April 08 and wondering about the analysis of indeterminate structures. Are there any problem like that in the exam? Does the exam specify a specific method to use?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Get your hands on the sample exam for the SEII from NCEES. It's a good exam and a nice practice for the real thing.

You WILL be asked to analyze an inderminate structure in the exam. Know your portal (or other) quickhand calculation methods.

If you still have your college structural analysis book, you'll be ok.


----------



## wmmw (Nov 8, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> Get your hands on the sample exam for the SEII from NCEES. It's a good exam and a nice practice for the real thing.
> You WILL be asked to analyze an inderminate structure in the exam. Know your portal (or other) quickhand calculation methods.
> 
> If you still have your college structural analysis book, you'll be ok.


Kevo,

I have not bought the SEII from NCEES and graduated from 17 yrs (I do not have the structural analysis book). My question was does the exam obligate me to use for instance slope deflection method or moment distribution to analysis the inderminate structure?

OR we may use the approximate methods?

Thanks,

wmmw


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 8, 2007)

wmmw said:


> Kevo,
> I have not bought the SEII from NCEES and graduated from 17 yrs (I do not have the structural analysis book). My question was does the exam obligate me to use for instance slope deflection method or moment distribution to analysis the inderminate structure?
> 
> OR we may use the approximate methods?
> ...


wmmw,

You may use any method you wish on the exam.

The whole point of the SEII exam is showing judgement. You must make professional judgement calls during the exam.

Edit: Also, don't worry about being out of school and not being "ready" for the SEII exam. I'm defintely not the smartest engineer around and I passed. All you need to do is to work hard at it, get a lot of studying in, and you'll pass.


----------



## wmmw (Feb 11, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> wmmw,
> You may use any method you wish on the exam.
> 
> The whole point of the SEII exam is showing judgement. You must make professional judgement calls during the exam.
> ...


I am just wondering if NCEES Structural II sample Questions &amp; Solutions is really representing the exam questions in terms of the difficulty and details or should I expect more difficulty questions.

Thanks,

wmmw


----------



## kevo_55 (Feb 11, 2008)

The SEII sample exam questions from NCEES is pretty much the types of questions you'll get.

If you study those questions and are able to deal with them just fine then you'll be just fine for the SEII.

Of course, those questions most likely won't be on the exam. Being able to think up other "possible" questions they might ask is also a very important study aid.

Good luck!!


----------



## wmmw (Feb 11, 2008)

Kevo_55,

Thanks a lot for your support and your quick answers. I hope the exam questions will be simillar.

Best regards,

WMMW


----------

